

Digital Bodleian Library - nsns
http://digital.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/

======
walterbell
The strangely-named
[http://oaister.worldcat.org/](http://oaister.worldcat.org/) provides a search
interface to 30 million digital resources from 1500 open-archive library
collections worldwide, including book scans, audio and video.

------
zaf
Excellent news.

FYI: The interface uses double click to navigate to the high res scans.

